
Delusions Aside, the Net's Potential Is Real - atularora
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/01/delusions-aside-the-nets-potential-is-real/69370/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AlexisMadrigalTheAtlantic+%28Alexis+Madrigal+%3A+The+Atlantic%29
======
elvirs
This is a really good review. and the book itself is a must read for any
citizen that uses internet and cares about freedom.

